# Very low ph, shoud I be concerned?



## Victor (19 Jul 2015)

Hi, guys! My tank has plenty soft water, less than 1 dkh. So I inject a great quantity of CO2 in my tank (more than 50 ppm for sure) because I haven't animals yet, only plants. The problem (or not) is my ph that reaches the mark of 4,95 - 4,9 when CO2 turns off. This ph is ok? It can prejudice my benefic bacteria population? This ph could also influences the macronutrients availability? And how about the fishes and shrimps? They can survive and live well at that ph? Thank you.


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Jul 2015)

One more thing not to waste time worrying about.

Cheers,


----------



## Marcel G (19 Jul 2015)

Ideal pH range for our aquarium plants and critters is between 6 and 8. In this range most aquarium plants, critters and microbes are accustomed to live. If you create an environment that is outside this range, you can be quite sure that it will not meet their needs. Ignoring this principle means ignoring the fact that all living creatures are different (in a way), and has a different demands. Some plants thrieve in higher pH, while other may thrive under lower pH. Some plants have affinity to free CO2, while other have affinity to HCO3. Some plants prefer the nitrogen in NH4 form, while other plants prefer NO3. If you study plant physiology and ecology, you would know that.

So ask yourself the following questions:
- What environment is optimum for nitrifying bacteria?
- What environment is optimum for your plants?
- What environment is optimum for your fish and shrimps?

Some facts:
- Nitrifying bacteria are most effective under pH 7.2 to 8.5. At pH 7.0 only 50% of nitrifying bacteria are active. At pH 6.0 only 10% of these bacteria are active, and under pH 6 most nitrifying bacteria stay dormant and cease to multiply. PS: The there are great many numbers of bacteria in our tanks, and nitrifying bacteria are just a very small part ... so the pH doesn't affect just the nitrifying bacteria.
- While a great number of aquatic plants may prefer slightly acidic pH, not all will tolerate too low values in the long-term. Some aquatic plants prefer rather alkaline water (e.g. Vallisneria, Hydrilla, Ceratophyllum).
- Some fish prefer alkaline water with pH over 8 (for example, most Cichlidae species).


----------



## JacksonL (19 Jul 2015)

ardjuna said:


> - Nitrifying bacteria are most effective under pH 7.2 to 8.5. At pH 7.0 only 50% of nitrifying bacteria are active. At pH 6.0 only 10% of these bacteria are active, and under pH 6 most nitrifying bacteria stay dormant and cease to multiply. PS: The there are great many numbers of bacteria in our tanks, and nitrifying bacteria are just a very small part ... so the pH doesn't affect just the nitrifying bacteria.


Wouldn't the 10% of bacteria that can survive at these pH levels be the ones that populate the filter media though?
You would still end up with the same bacteria levels, and therefore filtration capacity just different types to someone with a higher pH?


----------



## Edvet (19 Jul 2015)

ardjuna said:


> most Cichlidae species


kinda not agree.
hard water cichlids are the middle ameican and african lake species, most others, south-american ones prefer slight to very acidic soft water


----------



## Marcel G (19 Jul 2015)

Edvet said:


> kinda not agree.
> hard water cichlids are the middle ameican and african lake species, most others, south-american ones prefer slight to very acidic soft water


My mistake. I thought just the African ones.


----------

